# Will it Clear Up?



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Been trying to use up some of the things that have been accumulating the last 5-10-20 years or so.

Had a can of Polycrylic (darn you Minwax) so I said why not. Went on white like water based poly does, but when it dried, it stayed white in the nooks and crannys on the carving. Question -- will it clear up eventually or not. It's been about 4 days since the final coat.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

My guess is it won't clear up. But that is only a guess, I'm hoping for you that it will.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

John; I'm not clear (OK, I'll take the pun) on whether the product you're talking about is waterborne or solvent based(?).
Also, is it a Urethane or Acrylic? 
If moisture gets trapped under Acrylic it can stay/turn milky until it disappears. That's been my biggest complaint against the waterborne Acrylic concrete sealers (for exposed aggregate concrete). Never had that problem with the solvent based product. 
Try putting the project someplace warm with good airflow; give it a week. It'll take at least that long to cure anyway.


----------



## blackemmons (Apr 10, 2006)

honesttjohn said:


> Been trying to use up some of the things that have been accumulating the last 5-10-20 years or so.
> 
> Had a can of Polycrylic (darn you Minwax) so I said why not. Went on white like water based poly does, but when it dried, it stayed white in the nooks and crannys on the carving. Question -- will it clear up eventually or not. It's been about 4 days since the final coat.


Contact MinWax????


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

My bet is it will clear up. Since it dried clear on the other areas, it just needs more time. Those corners/crevices accumulate more product making it thicker & thus needs more time.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Dan,

It's Minwax's water based poly. Got a quart of it a while ago. Figured I could use it up on something. Don't want it to go to waste, but I probably won't be buying any more.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Is that the 5 yr. old stuff or the 20 yr. old stuff?
Herb


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> Is that the 5 yr. old stuff or the 20 yr. old stuff?
> Herb


Probably around 10 - but was a brand new sealed can.


----------

